# VLAN Migration



## mahesh.mvk (Jun 27, 2013)

I have a 7206X and 7609. I need to migrate vlans from 7206X to the 7609 in order to decommission the 7206X? 

Not sure how to start and what steps to keep in mind so as to have a smooth transfer without any problems. Could anyone help?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You would start by documenting each and every ports configuration.


----------



## mahesh.mvk (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. I have all the documents with me regarding every port on these devices. I was wondering how could i transfer the Vlan from 7206X to 7609 without much outrage.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Not possible that I am aware of. You can't use one hardware's config file on a different piece of hardware


----------



## mahesh.mvk (Jun 27, 2013)

yeah i am guessing the same. Need to transfer the VLANS manually by configuring the 7609 accordingly. But i am still unaware what to keep in mind.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"But i am still unaware what to keep in mind."

Sorry but I don't understand this. 

You would configured each port according to the present switches documentation of ports. I would configured the new switch first and then drop it into place making sure to do the cable swaps exactly right so they end up with the correct port config.


----------

